# Rare breeds



## wolfsnaps88

Ok I am starting a new thread because my last thread went in the wrong direction. 

If you could get, from a great, qualified breeder, any rare breed, which would you get? 

I love Tibetan Mastiffs. They are beautiful and I love their protective tendency. However, I am out because I think they might just be too much dog for me. 

I really would love a Glen of Imaal terrier if for no other reason than how adorable they are and the (now) ridiculous reason they were created. 

Also, a Xolo. I have a weird thing for hairless animals. 


Ok, I know I said that in a previous thread but I just want to know what rare breeds you like and why? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sprocket

Xolo, although when I get one I will be adopting it. There is a woman I know that fosters standard Xolos and she will point me to the right dog 

Dalmatian would be one.

Portuguese water dog, and Standard Parti Poodle, not sure how rare those are... 

I really would love a liver Newfie or a Landseer Newfie.

And a Brindlequin Great Dane.


----------



## Unosmom

This is probably the only dog I want to get from a breeder, they are pretty rare and from what I heard very expensive. Somedays, when I have a farm and space to run. 

Caucasian Ovcharka




























They are commonly used in Eastern Europe as guard dogs and as a kid I befriended a couple who turned out to be real marshmellows. I still remember being 12 or so and burrowing my face in their thick fur.


----------



## magicre

well, the tibetan mastiff for sure...

the lowchen which might just be my next dog if i am to get one.


----------



## luvMyBRT

I own my rare breed....and wouldn't want any other breed. And I hope the BRT never becomes popular.


----------



## Maxy24

Someone on another forum has an Australian Koolie that I'm absolutely in love with.


----------



## chowder

*Havana Silk Dogs*

I am getting my rare breed in August! We are on the puppy waiting list of a wonderful breeder. Havana Silk Dogs are trying to get recognized as a separate and distinct breed from the Havanese and Dog World magazine just did an article in the April addition on them in their rare breed column. They are great little athletic dogs and I'm hoping to put mine in agility and use it for it's original purpose as a herding dog at our new house (chickens). 



Welcome to the HSDAA


----------



## twoisplenty

I can't stand alot of fur. Though they can look nice, I hate the up keep of the longhaired breeds whether it be shedding, bathing, grooming or clipping. When watching Westminster I LOVED the Standard Xolo, I also like the Chinese Chonqing.


----------



## chowder

twoisplenty said:


> I can't stand alot of fur. Though they can look nice, I hate the up keep of the longhaired breeds whether it be shedding, bathing, grooming or clipping. When watching Westminster I LOVED the Standard Xolo, I also like the Chinese Chonqing.


It's funny how different people view things. It's the constant shedding of short haired dogs that bothers me. Shade is a rottweiler / boxer/ whatever and he shed's constantly. I can take a rake to him and get pounds of hair out year round it seems like. I hug him and I'm just covered in tiny little brown hair. 

But long hair dogs, it's actually relaxing to sit there and comb their hair and work on them (well, as long as you train them when they are young). The fuzzy ones only shed once or twice a year so there's actually not as much hair to deal with year round.


----------



## Sprocket

chowder said:


> It's funny how different people view things. It's the constant shedding of short haired dogs that bothers me. Shade is a rottweiler / boxer/ whatever and he shed's constantly. I can take a rake to him and get pounds of hair out year round it seems like. I hug him and I'm just covered in tiny little brown hair.
> 
> But long hair dogs, it's actually relaxing to sit there and comb their hair and work on them (well, as long as you train them when they are young). The fuzzy ones only shed once or twice a year so there's actually not as much hair to deal with year round.


I feel the same way about Mikey's hair. I have never found a sprocket or a gunner hair but EVERYTHING is covered in red fur. I hate it!


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Silky Terrier's are pretty rare. Even though they look so similar to Yorkies, they are different, and breeders have done a good job at keeping them a relatively healthy, long-lived breed. It was kind of tough for me to find breeders, and the few that were in this area are no longer breeding. I often think it's what Jackson is, as I did not get him from a good breeder, but who knows... he may just be a BYB-bred Yorkie. But I plan on owning "another" Silky someday.








I recently discovered the Leonberger and am in love <3 Except their short life span. 








I guess Border Terriers are somewhat "rare". I don't know many who have them, rarely see them listed on petfinder (purebred anyways) and never listed on craigslist, or ebay classifieds, etc.


----------



## lauren43

I like the Irish Wolfhound (not that rare, but finding a breeder is a bit tricky)..


----------



## lauren43

chowder said:


> It's funny how different people view things. It's the constant shedding of short haired dogs that bothers me. Shade is a rottweiler / boxer/ whatever and he shed's constantly. I can take a rake to him and get pounds of hair out year round it seems like. I hug him and I'm just covered in tiny little brown hair.
> 
> But long hair dogs, it's actually relaxing to sit there and comb their hair and work on them (well, as long as you train them when they are young). The fuzzy ones only shed once or twice a year so there's actually not as much hair to deal with year round.


While I agree that not getting hair all over yourself when you touch a long haired dog it amazing, I find the smell of their fur to be gross (not that your dog specifically smell gross, but the ones in my life do). Tess who gets groomed every 6 weeks, simply reaks, she's not dirty necessarily but when she goes out in the snow or outside in general its like smells just stick to her. Same for my neighbors dog Noah, I don't really even like petting him because I know how bad my hand will smell afterwards.

Noah before they turned him into a cow (IMHO he is obese now)









The Toad (aka Tess)


----------



## catahoulamom

Hmm, I guess you could consider catahoula leopard dogs to be "rare" because whenever someone asks what kind of dog I have and I tell them they come back with "Cata-WHAT??" Haha, and these are my "dream" breed, my absolute favorite in the whole world... I am lucky to have been able to find both of mine (mix and purebred) through a rescue. I'd love to have a tamaskan dog one day, or just a wolf-y looking dog that isn't a hybrid. 

I don't see a lot of bloodhounds around, I will def have one of those one day...


----------



## GoingPostal

I love Pharaoh hounds, also not rare exactly but I don't see them much Patterdales and Sharpei, both breeds I wouldn't mind owning. Someone posted pics of a really lean rare sighthound looking dog I liked almost like a Sloughi, I do really love the look of Saluki and Afghan Hounds even though I'm not much for long haired dogs. Xolos are cool too. I would feel bad getting most of these breeds where I live though, hairless is totally out and sighthounds have like no body fat, they probably wouldn't enjoy it here lol. I just have a love for lean and muscular short haired dogs.


----------



## magicre

i forgot about the puli and the brussels griffon.....

that puli has the best hair i've ever seen.

oh. and leonbergers.....

i'm all over the place.


----------



## GoingPostal

There is someone on craigslist giving away a papered, imported Puli, 6 years old so you can still breed her a few years if you want. God people suck.


----------



## Herzo

Oh that's just sick go get her. Easy for me to say.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I have a rare breed already... At least where I live! Hahaha. Blueticks are nearly nonexistent out here. A lot of people out here don't even know what they are. Go down south and they are as common as trees. 

I am looking into a standard xolo after our dane and I would love a portuguese podengo (also in the running are a dogue de bordeaux ,an irish wolfhound, a cane corso, and a *not too wrinkly* neapolitan mastiff)

It's funny because someone mentioned border terriers... We had two in our tiny little natural dog store at the same time with two different families! Haha. It was the first time I had ever sen one in real life though. I think they look like great little dogs... except one was really chunky... 

We also have irish wolfhounds all over the place up here. I went my whole life only seeing them at all breed shows in southern california and up here... they are everywhere! They are a breed you still don't see very often though. We live in a VERY dog friendly town so I think the rarer breeds are only common here because a ton of dog people live here. There is even an old beauceron who frequents our dog park.


----------



## luvMyBRT

I would rather groom a dog then deal with all the hair too. Duncan doesn't shed...and our family loves it. No hair all over the floor, couch, your clothing...it's all clean. And, he doesn't smell at all. No doggie smell...or any other kind of smell.
Lucky, on the other hand, sheds like crazy compared to him. We have white hair everywhere....there is white hair even on Duncan...LOL!


----------



## stajbs

For me it's a toss up because I am leaning toward one breed in particular, but have 3 rarer breeds that I do like.
In order of preference:

1. Anatolian Shepherd Dog/Kangal Dog from Turkey.....have recently made some contacts with people in this breed and one breeder has been recommended but I was given info. on two others. Plus there is an Anatolian Rescue, and Rescue is my thing, but with a Large Guardian Breed I want to be cautious with temperament. Plus this breed is often being crossed with the Great Pyr now too. They are also still a relatively healthy breed, and for a large dog they are averaging 12-15 year life expectancy. No doggie odor either.

2. Chinook...have looked into some breeders and rescue but not as much as the ASD yet. Plus there is a limited gene pool and health problems are becomng more prominent. Wonderful temperaments!! 

3. BRT....have met some wonderful people in this breed, but also heard a few horror tales about some, but by no means all breeders within this breed. The no shedding is tempting, but there is some special grooming I would need to learn. Again, another Large Guardian Breed so temperament is a major consideration.

Nice topic, and when it comes to BRT's we have our very own special person here on DFC who is very helpful and willing to share info on this wonderful breed. For the present we are dedicated to our two remaining senior siberians!! In fact I can't imagine not ever having one in my life. But one day I want to share life with one of the above mentioned dog breeds.


----------



## meggels

Well, I've lived with a few rare breeds. I lived with four Ibizans, a standard Xolo that I posted in the other thread, and Cirneco dell'Etna. I loved the xolo and Ibizans, don't think I'd ever own one though.

The neighbors had two podengos that they got from my friend, and they were pretty annoying dogs lol.


----------



## Herzo

I kind of think my list is long. Iris Wolf hound, Scottish Deer Hound, Borzoi, Beauceron, Dutch Shepard , Sloughi, Clumber Spaniel, Sussex Spaniel, Ibizan, Pharo and the list goes on. I think all those would be rare. Then I can add to that list with ones not so rare. Oh and I too would like a Neo with not so much wrinkles.

I once saw on an add sight some pups that were an Irish Wolf Hound and Giant Schnauzer mix, I think that would be kind of a nice mix.


----------



## ShanniBella

Tomasken








Beauceron








Two breeds I'd love to own!


----------



## Soda

None of you know who I am. Hello! I've been lurking. Must post now.

There are a lot of rare breeds I would love (Tomaskan <3), but taking into consideration my lifestyle, I've been dying for a Shiloh Shepherd. Smooth or plush, I don't care.


----------



## Hadley

Not sure how rare these breeds are considered but the standard xolo, cane corso, borzoi, australian kelpie and german pinscher are all on my dream list.


----------



## Maxy24

Some Australian Koolie Pictures for those who have never seen them:









from:Gallery_5

http://www.toolallakoolies.com/image/toolalla-belle-koolie-******-21.JPG
from Toolalla kennels: ::Toolalla Kennels:: Photo Gallery of Toolalla Belle

http://www.toolallakoolies.com/image/toolalla-holly-koolie-******-66.JPG
from Toolalla kennels: ::Toolalla Kennels:: Photo Gallery of Toolalla Holly









from allambie koolies: Home and Contact Us - Allambie Koolies









from killarah koolies: My Girls - Killarah Koolies - Australian Working Dogs


----------



## NewYorkDogue

My dog (Dogue de Bordeaux) is a somewhat rare breed, and thank goodness "Turner and Hooch" didn't really have a big impact on their popularity. People recognize him a lot as "the Hooch dog," but they don't have any idea what breed he is... 

It took me years to be able to be in a place to bring one into my life... and I couldn't be happier with owning this breed.

That said, I also like South African Boerboels (although they may be too much 'dog' for me); Cane Corsos; and, although not rare, Newfoundlands.

Yeah... the big guys 

Oh... and I'll join the chorus of the Neopolitan Mastiffs that are more "old-school"- not over-bred/over-wrinkled.


----------



## Herzo

I love Mateo, yep would like one of those also. And I have done a little looking into the Koolie, had never heard of them till a few months ago. Last weekend we were ultra sounding our sheep and the vet that does it had just had pups the day before. They are Border Collie and Welsh Sheep dog mix. There's another new one on me. So you know what I did the next day. They seem somewhat like the Koolie to me.

I would like one like in the third picture, Koolie that is. The vet that has the puppies thinks the Border Collie gene pool is getting to small, could be. I would like to see one work.


----------



## Tobi

The semi Rare breed i've got :thumb:

our next will be from a very reputable breeder.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

meggels said:


> Well, I've lived with a few rare breeds. I lived with four Ibizans, a standard Xolo that I posted in the other thread, and Cirneco dell'Etna. I loved the xolo and Ibizans, don't think I'd ever own one though.
> 
> The neighbors had two podengos that they got from my friend, and they were pretty annoying dogs lol.


It's all how the dog is trained though. My neighbors (who thankfully moved out today) have two pit mixes, Kona and Shocka. While very sweet dogs, they don't seem to get much exercise and they don't leave the house so when they get let out back its *slider door* BARKBARKBARKBARK! 
But we all know how wonderful pits and pit mixes can be. 

At the dog park, when Buck is howling up a storm, we hear "Oh, I bet their neighbors hate them" and "Oh my gosh, I would HATE to be their neighbors!" all the time when the truth is, Buck doesn't howl at home unless WE get him wound up and then, more often than not, a single "enough" takes care of it. Never more than two. When they are out back, there is no howling from Buck or barking from Dude whether there are people on the trail or not. Raccoons walk by frequently and while Kona and Shocka are making a racket, my guys just watch them walk by. 

I only used the barking as an example.

Oh, I could go on and on about what breeds I want one day. In no particular order:

Chinook English mastiff German Shepherd Dog (working lines)
Black mouth cur Bull Terrier Doberman
Catahoula Leopard dog Border collie (under the right circumstances) Rottweiler
Dalmatian #2 Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever Argentinean Dogo
Pharoah Hound Chesapeake Bay Retriever German Pinscher
Borzoi American Staffordshire Terrier German Shorthaired Pointer
Greyhound Cane Corso German Wirehaired Pointer
Scottish Deerhound Ibizan Hound Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
Great Dane Bloodhound (not wrinkly) And I could go on!
Saint Bernard Malamute (under the right circumstances)
Dogue de Bordeaux Siberian Husky
Xoloitzicuintli Australian Cattle Dog
Neapolitan Mastiff (not wrinkly) Basset Bleu de Gascogne
Portuguese Podengo Bedlington Terrier
Irish Wolfhound Belgian Malinois

Basically, after we have our top few, we are going to sift through and pick out the breeds we feel we are in the position to own and draw out of a hat...


----------



## riddick4811

Well I already own a rare breed- Dogo Argentino, but wouldn't mind another when he is gone from a good breeder. 

Other breeds I would like to have that I have not owned that are not very common at least in my area

Cane Corso
Fila
Patterdale
Jadg terrier
Ibizan Hound
Scottish Deerhound
Bull Terrier
Borzoi

Breeds I own or have owned and will again one day

Greyhound
Doberman
Italian Greyhounds
French Bulldog
Boston Terrier
Min Pin
Dogo Argentino


----------



## stajbs

Oooooh, and if I could add to my list:

1. Belgian Tervuren
2. Landseer Newfoundland
3. Seppala Siberian Sled Dog.....very much different from today's Siberian Husky which I obviously love to death.

Maybe it's time to build an Ark and have like 6 of every breed, yep, that would be my dream come true!!


----------



## luvMyBRT

stajbs said:


> For me it's a toss up because I am leaning toward one breed in particular, but have 3 rarer breeds that I do like.
> In order of preference:
> 
> 1. Anatolian Shepherd Dog/Kangal Dog from Turkey.....have recently made some contacts with people in this breed and one breeder has been recommended but I was given info. on two others. Plus there is an Anatolian Rescue, and Rescue is my thing, but with a Large Guardian Breed I want to be cautious with temperament. Plus this breed is often being crossed with the Great Pyr now too. They are also still a relatively healthy breed, and for a large dog they are averaging 12-15 year life expectancy. No doggie odor either.
> 
> 2. Chinook...have looked into some breeders and rescue but not as much as the ASD yet. Plus there is a limited gene pool and health problems are becomng more prominent. Wonderful temperaments!!
> 
> 3. BRT....have met some wonderful people in this breed, but also heard a few horror tales about some, but by no means all breeders within this breed. The no shedding is tempting, but there is some special grooming I would need to learn. Again, another Large Guardian Breed so temperament is a major consideration.
> 
> Nice topic, and when it comes to BRT's we have our very own special person here on DFC who is very helpful and willing to share info on this wonderful breed. For the present we are dedicated to our two remaining senior siberians!! In fact I can't imagine not ever having one in my life. But one day I want to share life with one of the above mentioned dog breeds.


So what about the Chinook? I have not heard of this breed! I'm gonna go learn about it! :biggrin:


----------



## xellil

i will probably stick with mixed breeds. The two purebred dogs I have now are an oddity for me. I will never buy from a breeder and I'm sure not willing to pay thousands of dollars for a dog (well, until AFTER I get them), and unless I'm living on a mountain in Tibet raising goats I have no need for what alot of these dogs are bred to do.


----------



## stajbs

Xellil, 
I'm sort of with you on the whole topic of paying thousands of dollars for a dog from a breeder. Probably one of the reasons we've done the rescue thing for so long. I'd still like to do that to be honest. However I am taking many factors into consideration and likely would not need to spend thousands of dollars to get a healthy ASD with good temperament. The one person I know with ASD's has gotten two of her ASD's from a breeder and one she intends to show, but both do guard her sheep and goats, however it is also her belief that the one boy is happier in the home than out with the livestock. So I believe there is some variety in this breed, likely every breed or mix for that matter. She has two other ASD's she got from another farmer near where she lives, these two females are working "girls" and still developing as they are only about 12 weeks old. She in no way payed what you would consider "breeder" costs for these two girls.

The Anatolian Shepherd dog for example, yes it is a large guardian breed and is known to guard flocks in it's native turkey and here in this country. However, some of them do not have as strong a drive for this and are more "pet quality" for lack of a better term, but they still have some protection/guardian instincts. This is one area that truthfully does interest me. While I would do everything in my power to always be the one protecting my dogs, and I spend hours practicing at the range to be a decent marksman(or should I say person, lol)my Siberians are definitely more inclined to wave their paws and invite criminals into my home vs. deter them. 

Apparently ASD's can also be good therapy dogs and to be truthful besides their guardian instincts this is another area I want to persue if I do find the right ASD if all the ducks line up one day and the right dog comes along. 

However, in all honesty all these dogs are on my "wish list" but until we have done right by our senior siberians and seen things through with them until the end(which I really do not want to ever think about, but it's reality)there will be no changes in this house when it comes to dogs. When that time does come I will have done my research, but that does not mean I might not go to a shelter somewhere and come home with another siberian or a mutt, or if the appropriate ASD is available at a reasonable fee...who knows, maybe both....or maybe a malamute, or chihuahua, although I somehow doubt that because I prefer medium to large dogs period. Just rambling about my wish list.......


----------



## wolfsnaps88

stajbs...nice post.

I will not get another dog until I am dogless I think. I want my boys now to have a peaceful retirement and not worry about new puppies or anything like that. I will start a new pack...maybe with only two dogs next time. While I do window shop breeds, I think fate will decide for me what I end up with. I was not looking when we got Hunter OR Sargeant. Or my cat for that matter. Of my pets the only one I searched for was Dozer. 

There are certain breeds I do not want though because I know my personality would not fit theirs. Huskies as an example, would not do well here. Also, anything under twenty pounds...I would love a teeny tiny pup but it just wouldn't work here. 

Who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Celt

I own my "dream breed", and for around here they are very rare, the Italian Greyhound.
A few breeds that I wish I could own: Pharoh hound, Ibzian hound, Irish Wolfhound, Irish Setter, bulldog (old style)
Breeds that I might actually own: Basenji, Saluki (if we get a place with a few acres), Coton de Tulear, border terrier.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> i will probably stick with mixed breeds. The two purebred dogs I have now are an oddity for me. I will never buy from a breeder and I'm sure not willing to pay thousands of dollars for a dog (well, until AFTER I get them), and unless I'm living on a mountain in Tibet raising goats I have no need for what alot of these dogs are bred to do.


i was adding up my veterinary costs for the animals that have owned me....it was staggering, what i spent on them...so 

i limited myself to the two dogs we have now.

i won't count malia, as she was kibble fed, although not so sure kibble gave her rocky mountain spotted fever, but okay.

let's just deal with bubba....

he cost us 5000.00 in the first three months we had him.

if i'm going to spend that kind of money on a dog, i think i would prefer to give said money to a reputable breeder who has tried to breed for health.

and, then i'd have a chance to rear that dog in a loving home, rather than have to get surgeries and treatments because the ear canals are too narrow, the nasal passages are so narrow as to cause barrel chest and eyes that required two surgeries...

i'm not saying that buying from a breeder is without risk....even the best can't predict with complete certainty. but if i can go to a breeder who has three or so generations of healthy....i'd rather give them my money.

the other upside to going to a breeder is that i don't get a dog who's been fixed at three months of age. 

i've done the rescue thing....and i don't know that i can handle the behavioural baggage anymore....i want a dog who doesn't have men slapping their heads with a baseball cap, and women bleaching their anus and the myriad of other issues people visit upon their dogs....like crating them in a garage in the heat of summer when this breed cannot regulate his own temp...and give him a piece of plywood for a bed....

all of my animals have been rescues...if i ever get another one, it will be from a breeder.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover

My next one will be a Saluki. I am totally in love with the blonde's.


----------



## Liz

I adore Wolfhounds and Borzoi. To be honest though I have my perfect breeds and though I think these lovely they would not be a fit for me either in activity, temperament or activity level. My collies and shelties will have to be it as they are perfect for me - also my smoothies are pretty rare so I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Liz said:


> I adore Wolfhounds and Borzoi. To be honest though I have my perfect breeds and though I think these lovely they would not be a fit for me either in activity, temperament or activity level. My collies and shelties will have to be it as they are perfect for me - also my smoothies are pretty rare so I get the best of both worlds.


I forget that smoothies aren't very common.


----------



## xchairity_casex

well im sure everyone who knows me knows where my heart lies with the Bull Terriers dont think ill ever own another breed i adore them and they fit me like a glove.

but a rare breed that i like and woulnt mind owning but would never buy or go out of my way to own would be the swedish vallhund. beautiful dogs


----------

